# Food Safety News - 11/11/2021



## daveomak.fs (Nov 11, 2021)

*Amos Miller wants representation from group that believes USA is broke*
By Dan Flynn on Nov 11, 2021 12:06 am
analysis If there is a clown car in the federal District Court for Eastern Pennslyvania tomorrow, don’t bet no clowns will come out. Whether they like it or not, U.S. Attorneys find themselves opposing Dallas attorney Steve Lafuente’s request that he be allowed to withdraw from the defense of Amos Miller and Miller’s Organic Farm.... Continue Reading


*Survey shows consumers thoughts on food safety and nutrition*
By News Desk on Nov 11, 2021 12:04 am
The FDA has completed data analysis that shows people are more concerned about getting a foodborne illness from restaurant food than food prepared at home. The report from the Food and Drug Administration reveals information from a 2019 public survey about food safety and nutrition. The annual Food Safety and Nutrition Survey (FSANS) is a... Continue Reading


*FDA declares Listeria outbreak over with source not identified; three other investigations remain open*
By Coral Beach on Nov 11, 2021 12:03 am
The FDA has closed an investigation of an outbreak of infections from Listeria monocytogenes without being able to identify a source. The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention had not posted any information on the outbreak as of Wednesday afternoon. The outbreak sickened at least 20 people, but the update from the Food and Drug... Continue Reading


*Food Safety Summit’s educational board releases 2022 conference agenda*
By News Desk on Nov 11, 2021 12:01 am
The Food Safety Summit’s Educational Advisory Board, which consists of experts from diverse backgrounds including manufacturing, consulting, regulatory agencies, academia, foodservice and more, has prepared an education program for the 2022 Food Safety Summit. The 2022 Food Safety Summit will be returning in-person to Rosemont, IL, May 9-12, 2022. The summit had gone to virtual... Continue Reading


*Euro Foods recalls salami products after tests show Salmonella contamination*
By News Desk on Nov 10, 2021 11:20 pm
Freeland, PA-based Euro Foods, has recalled 119,091 pounds of salami stick products that may be contaminated with Salmonella, according to USDA. The USDA Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS) issued a public health alert for the “salame” stick products on Oct. 29, 2021, believing that the product was no longer in commerce. However, following this alert,... Continue Reading


*Third company recalls microgreen seeds because of Salmonella concerns*
By News Desk on Nov 10, 2021 05:40 pm
Junction Microfarm (dba Junction Microgreens) is recalling certain broccoli seeds because of possible Salmonella contamination. The recall was triggered by the company and is the third recall of broccoli sprouting seeds posted in recent days. The seeds should not be used to grow microgreens or other sprouts. The recalled product has been sold in Ontario at... Continue Reading


*Tahina and Halawa recalled in Alberta because of Salmonella risk*
By News Desk on Nov 10, 2021 01:12 pm
Jabbour Export/Import Ltd. is recalling AlBurj brand tahina and halawa because of possible Salmonella contamination. The recalled products have been sold in Alberta, CA. The Canadian Food Inspection Agency says the consumers should not consume, use, sell, serve, or distribute the recalled products. There is concern that consumers may have the products in their homes... Continue Reading


*Company recalls microgreens in relation to seed recall for risk of Salmonella*
By News Desk on Nov 10, 2021 12:31 pm
A company is recalling broccoli microgreens because of Salmonella according to a notice from the Canadian Food Inspection Agency. The recall for Broadwood Farm brand microgreens was triggered by the company and is related to a recall of broccoli sprouting seeds posted in recent days. The seeds were sold nationally in Canada in consumer and... Continue Reading


----------

